
Ask HN: Bootstrap without JQuery on CDN - tmaly
are there any really great forks of bootstrap that work with native JavaScript that you use that are available on the major CDNS?
======
lollipop25
Bootstrap's styling does not need jQuery. Only some of the interactive parts
require jQuery, like the tooltips, collapsibles and modals. If you happen to
use Bootstrap requiring only the styling, grids and all, the JS is totally
optional.

~~~
tmaly
the hamburger menu is one of those things I use

